# another new toy



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I already have a daiwa fuego spin and after 15 or 16 months solid use..... 4 to 5 times a week for 3 or so hour sessions it is starting to show signs of wear :wink: :wink: and the spools are showing wear and after being serviced I commented to the wife I will have to replace it :lol: soon and she has indicated that perhaps i can get a new reel. Seeing gatesy and his certate has me thinking what reel should or would i look for? the wife has a certate 1500 and it is nice but if i get another certate the 3500 hd or 4000 look likely or do i go for the daiwa saltist blast or 4000 and see if they can handle the life down here? Or what would i look for to go on a Gloomis hsr90002 6- 12lb and will be used in the yak or from shore.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The certate is a good reel, around that price range there are other good reels to!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was looking at the 3500 or 4000 size reels as the fuego spin i have is the 3000 size ans I was after similar size and line capacity and drag. I have a shimano 1000 size reel and the wife has 1500 certate and we have found out sometimes the salmon are nearly unstoppable on 4 or 6 lb line. Plus you can never have enough toys when you get visitors.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day all

A reel worth looking at is the Jap version of the Twinpower. http://www.japantackle.com/Shimano/Shimano_TwinpowerHGPG.htm
I have the 4000HG I use it as a reel for lightish high speed spinning off the rocks. Is ratio is 5.7:1. The Aust version is lower geared The Jap has 10 A-RB bearings The Australian has three less bearings at 7 A-RBs. It can handle 9+kgs of drag and has carbon washers. There is also a power version for Jigging :twisted: . And a big powerful handle. They say they are are comparable to the Stella. I would say they slot in just above the Australian Sustain. I got it off E-bay landed for around $380 Aust from memory.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well finally seen my new reel arrive   the daiwa certate 3500 hd. The wife made me an offer that was too good to refuse...... She sold a couple of quilts and that paid for the reel....but she buys more material to make more quilts to buy more fishing gear...hahhaha...I just hve to save up and invest in a new sewing machine for her now.....


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

glad you went with the daiwa,

i know il never buy shimano again
Certrates sure are nice


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Really nice reel (I'd love a certate) - congratulations!

Yesterday I saw the three samallest Pflueger medalists and I gotta say for a hundred bucks they pack lots of punch.

Great for minimalists with an ultra basic construction and the best oversize drag system I've seen. Unlike some of the better known brands at that lower pricepoint, it felt really good in the hand too.

Sorry for the hijack - No affiliations - Just a personal comment.


----------

